# Report 2021 SE Michigan Morel Finds Here.



## Lost_Literati (May 2, 2018)

Report your morel finds in southeastern Michigan here!


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Planning on checking my early spot on Sunday. I’m sure it’s too early but the weather has been so warm and we’ve gotten a couple decent rains I’m afraid I won’t be able to wait


----------



## phenibum (Apr 9, 2021)

A friend found a couple blacks before yesterday's rain, and a few more this morning. I've yet to find any yet though, getting out this afternoon.


----------



## Lost_Literati (May 2, 2018)

Havent made it out yet, but will update..


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

I’m checking my black spot tomorrow and I’m confident I will find some. I will post pics.....


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

I’m standing in my spot where I find blacks and there isn’t anything up yet.....


----------



## D.N.A Custom Carpentry (Apr 12, 2021)

Going out now to check a couple spots.. will post pics if i find any. Good luck to all.


----------



## Lost_Literati (May 2, 2018)

bung23 said:


> I’m standing in my spot where I find blacks and there isn’t anything up yet.....


Damn, I was rooting for you too.


----------



## Lost_Literati (May 2, 2018)

D.N.A Custom Carpentry said:


> Going out now to check a couple spots.. will post pics if i find any. Good luck to all.


And good luck to you!


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Early spot didn’t produce Saturday but found a dozen or so babies today after work. This is the earliest I’ve found them in southern MI


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

My buddy found these yesterday....


----------



## Mycelium King (Apr 12, 2021)

bung23 said:


> View attachment 37600
> 
> My buddy found these yesterday....


What country are you in? I'm in Kent and thinking of already going out.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Mycelium King said:


> What country are you in? I'm in Kent and thinking of already going out.


The USA....

jk
Oakland County


----------



## Moralgirl (Mar 25, 2021)

bung23 said:


> The USA....
> 
> jk
> Oakland County


Hi morel friends. I’m from Livingston county, going out today. Will let u know


----------



## Moralgirl (Mar 25, 2021)

Moralgirl said:


> Hi morel friends. I’m from Livingston county, going out today. Will let u know


Hi all. Found some very small ones in my primo spots, went south and found about 40 2 inch blacks. They were delicious with my dinner. With cold weather heading our way for a couple of days , we r probably a week out before they really start going. Have fun


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Moralgirl said:


> Hi all. Found some very small ones in my primo spots, went south and found about 40 2 inch blacks. They were delicious with my dinner. With cold weather heading our way for a couple of days , we r probably a week out before they really start going. Have fun


I’m in washtenaw and found a couple small ones in a new spot yesterday, checked back in on the ones I found Monday this afternoon and they are growing but not much. I agree, think it’s gonna be at least another week before it’s worth a good walk. Although I guess it’s always worth taking a good walk in the woods. Still haven’t found blacks in washtenaw county yet, usually have to travel north to get any. What trees are you finding the blacks in Livingston?


----------



## Moralgirl (Mar 25, 2021)

jms0001 said:


> I’m in washtenaw and found a couple small ones in a new spot yesterday, checked back in on the ones I found Monday this afternoon and they are growing but not much. I agree, think it’s gonna be at least another week before it’s worth a good walk. Although I guess it’s always worth taking a good walk in the woods. Still haven’t found blacks in washtenaw county yet, usually have to travel north to get any. What trees are you finding the blacks in Livingston?


Found under some pines, with some elms in the area. Always find blacks to in this area. Always the first shrooms I find. Usually a week after that is when I find what u are used to around here


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Grays, blonds, and half frees are the only ones I ever find down here. Typically under dead elms and apple trees, sometimes under the briars. I also pretty regularly find the little gray tulip morels under cherry trees. I have heard of people finding blacks in washtenaw county under tulip poplars but I’ve had no luck with that yet. The blacks I find are up north under whatever ash trees are left. I have found a few under poppples or big tooth aspen up there on the west side as well


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Mycelium King said:


> What country are you in? I'm in Kent and thinking of already going out.


I'm in Kent as well. I wouldn't bother just yet. 2-3 weeks out yet unless you can find a primo EARLY spot


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Moralgirl said:


> Hi all. Found some very small ones in my primo spots, went south and found about 40 2 inch blacks. They were delicious with my dinner. With cold weather heading our way for a couple of days , we r probably a week out before they really start going. Have fun


I'm in NE Ohio and am still seeing posts from south of Columbus featuring blacks. Nothing has started in my area. I know that the flushes don't progress in a perfectly linear fashion, but I think you may have a little time yet. Yes, this cold snap has knocked things back a bit. After I went out to have a look, it seems like all the dandelions in my yard had disappeared!

A closer look revealed that the cold air had caused them to close up. I have never seen this before in my life, and I am 68 years old!


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

found these tiny blacks in the big tooth aspen stand I hunt in Oakland county


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

nice first haul of the year, 67 total between 2 spots. About half of them I’ve been watching for about a week. I’d normally prefer to let them keep growing but we have freezing temps and snow in the forecast on Tuesday. Good luck all!


----------



## Moralgirl (Mar 25, 2021)

jms0001 said:


> View attachment 37906
> 
> View attachment 37907
> 
> ...


Nice grab. They r beautiful. Enjoy


----------



## JSTB1723 (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## JSTB1723 (Apr 10, 2020)

Found three grays today Allegan county.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Pretty quiet on here.....that freeze and snow completely delayed the season by at least a week....


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I live in Ne Ohio, and can fully appreciate the reasons for the quiet!


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

South, central here. Been finding blacks for two weeks now but still haven't found a yellow or grey in my spots.


----------



## David Stiles (Apr 26, 2021)

bung23 said:


> The USA....
> 
> jk
> Oakland County


My family and I are heading to Holly State Rec area to go camping this weekend....and hopefully find some morels! Have you heard anything about that area?


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

David Stiles said:


> My family and I are heading to Holly State Rec area to go camping this weekend....and hopefully find some morels! Have you heard anything about that area?


Sure.... there are good morel spots in that park. I have never hunted there but I’ve heard of good finds there. Good luck!


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Found about 40 today in Oakland County


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

once again I find myself confused trying to figure where we are in the season. I took a walk on some private land I have permission on yesterday only to find these, sort of an indicator to me that it’s toward the end of the season. This particular spot typically yields 4-5 larger blondes under a few maple trees. And it’s always one of the last places I look. I realize that they are south facing but they are in a pretty heavily wooded area. But in the morning I checked a spot only to find some small grays growing in what I would consider more of an early spot. Headed out today for my first long walk with my dad, guess I’ll find out for sure then. Good luck all


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

141 on the day, just over 3 lbs. Guess it’s peak season in my area LOL. And it’s not even May yet. This has been a confusing season to get a read on. Good luck all, I’ll be back at it again tomorrow


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

jms0001 said:


> View attachment 38671
> View attachment 38672
> 
> once again I find myself confused trying to figure where we are in the season. I took a walk on some private land I have permission on yesterday only to find these, sort of an indicator to me that it’s toward the end of the season. This particular spot typically yields 4-5 larger blondes under a few maple trees. And it’s always one of the last places I look. I realize that they are south facing but they are in a pretty heavily wooded area. But in the morning I checked a spot only to find some small grays growing in what I would consider more of an early spot. Headed out today for my first long walk with my dad, guess I’ll find out for sure then. Good luck all





jms0001 said:


> View attachment 38719
> View attachment 38720
> View attachment 38721
> View attachment 38722
> ...


This is what I've seen on many threads this year. Multiple species all fruiting at once. Well, all we can do is eact, there is no way that we can predict! When you are encountering climatic conditions that you have never encountered before, what are you supposed to do?


----------



## Lost_Literati (May 2, 2018)

Good season so far! I'll post pics soon. Nice to see everyone in the woods!


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

jms0001 said:


> View attachment 38719
> View attachment 38720
> View attachment 38721
> View attachment 38722
> ...


These were picked in Michigan?


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Yes Jackson and washtenaw county


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Kbart said:


> These were picked in Michigan?


Yes southeast Michigan, Jackson and washtenaw counties


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

jms0001 said:


> View attachment 38671
> View attachment 38672
> 
> once again I find myself confused trying to figure where we are in the season. I took a walk on some private land I have permission on yesterday only to find these, sort of an indicator to me that it’s toward the end of the season. This particular spot typically yields 4-5 larger blondes under a few maple trees. And it’s always one of the last places I look. I realize that they are south facing but they are in a pretty heavily wooded area. But in the morning I checked a spot only to find some small grays growing in what I would consider more of an early spot. Headed out today for my first long walk with my dad, guess I’ll find out for sure then. Good luck all


We are still very early in the season. I found tiny fresh greys yesterday. We have two more prime weeks of hunting ahead of us...


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

bung23 said:


> We are still very early in the season. I found tiny fresh greys yesterday. We have two more prime weeks of hunting ahead of us...


Thursday morning I would have agreed with you that it’s still early. And maybe it is still very early in your area. But based on what I found yesterday I feel differently. Even though I found tiny fresh grays this morning. And I also found older larger blondes in the same woods. Which is the point I was making in my earlier posts. For me it’s just been a little different than I’m used to. Its not like I said the season is over. I hope you’re right though, I hope we do still have 2 prime weeks. That would make for a great season. I’ll be out there looking for them. Good luck!!


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

today‘s haul. Lots of fresh greys. With temps going back into the 50‘s and 60’s, we should certainly have two more weeks of good picking.....


----------



## Frankbutkovich81 (May 3, 2021)

Lost_Literati said:


> Report your morel finds in southeastern Michigan here!


----------



## R J (Apr 23, 2019)

Found 12 in Wayne County...rain today has got to help!


----------



## Frankbutkovich81 (May 3, 2021)

R J said:


> Found 12 in Wayne County...rain today has got to help!


Oh nice! I’m still learning how to find them I’m in Sterling Heights


----------



## Frankbutkovich81 (May 3, 2021)

Frankbutkovich81 said:


> Oh nice! I’m still learning how to find them I’m in Sterling Heights


Only found one today adventuring new spots


----------



## R J (Apr 23, 2019)

Frankbutkovich81 said:


> Oh nice! I’m still learning how to find them I’m in Sterling Heights


...I was surprised, usually don’t see any until 2nd or 3rd week of May.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Found close to 300 today- probably picked around 175. All within an hour. Oakland county.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Frankbutkovich81 (May 3, 2021)

bung23 said:


> Found close to 300 today- probably picked around 175. All within an hour. Oakland county.





bung23 said:


> View attachment 39068
> View attachment 39069


Nice man, I keep finding the half free morels only found two of the yellows. Any tips or advice you could offer?


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Frankbutkovich81 said:


> Nice man, I keep finding the half free morels only found two of the yellows. Any tips or advice you could offer?


I found a bunch in a cottonwood stand. The trees were medium-sized (about 8-12 inches in diameter) and the morels were just randomly located throughout the trees- not in bunches. Stay away from oak and maple trees.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Frankbutkovich81 said:


> Nice man, I keep finding the half free morels only found two of the yellows. Any tips or advice you could offer?


Ash, elm and old apple trees are also good places to look.


----------



## Frankbutkovich81 (May 3, 2021)

bung23 said:


> Ash, elm and old apple trees are also good places to look.


Ok sweet I found a bunch more half frees today, not complaining at all their still tasty, thanks also by the way


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Frankbutkovich81 said:


> Nice man, I keep finding the half free morels only found two of the yellows. Any tips or advice you could offer?


Yes. Keep looking! Half-frees usually pop before the yellows. It doesn't all happen at the same time, even in the same area. Microclimates must be considered.


----------



## Frankbutkovich81 (May 3, 2021)

shroomsearcher said:


> Yes. Keep looking! Half-frees usually pop before the yellows. It doesn't all happen at the same time, even in the same area. Microclimates must be considered.


Thanks much, I found a few yellow and a black with some more half frees a couple days ago. It’s my first year really getting into the hunt. Thanks for the tips


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

bung23 said:


> View attachment 39070


Nice pics Bung! I hope to find them like that up north in a couple weeks.


----------



## Moralgirl (Mar 25, 2021)

Last week was just a killer week. Found pounds of shrooms. Was wondering if anyone thinks after this cold snap we will get another shot of morel growth or are we done here in southern mi?


----------



## Thru hiker (Apr 1, 2017)

bung23 said:


> View attachment 39070


That photo is frame worthy man. Nice work.


----------



## __TOM__ (Apr 14, 2020)

Found 3 today (May 11, 2021) in Washington Township in Oakland County today while golfing. So tasty!


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

__TOM__ said:


> Found 3 today (May 11, 2021) in Washington Township in Oakland County today while golfing. So tasty!
> View attachment 39562


Did you all get hit with the freeze over there?


----------



## PeterG (May 12, 2021)

Found these today in Washtenaw county today under a grove of pines:


----------



## Frankbutkovich81 (May 3, 2021)

Moralgirl said:


> Last week was just a killer week. Found pounds of shrooms. Was wondering if anyone thinks after this cold snap we will get another shot of morel growth or are we done here in southern mi?


Not sure I e looked around this week and haven’t seen much, but the past couple weeks a found probably 100 throughout the past two weeks. Delicious. Mushroomed out now, lol


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Heading up to fish Lake St Clair for a few days tomorrow. Staying north of Detroit on the northwest side of the lake. Are they still finding yellows and greys in that part of the state?


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

rick said:


> Heading up to fish Lake St Clair for a few days tomorrow. Staying north of Detroit on the northwest side of the lake. Are they still finding yellows and greys in that part of the state?


Yes, there has been a lot of reports of finds just north of the D.


----------



## JSTB1723 (Apr 10, 2020)

These are the 2 best ones I found 1 day ago in s.w Michigan, not many more than 15 total so far this year


----------



## Boba Zebić (May 14, 2021)

Lost_Literati said:


> Havent made it out yet, but will update..


Nit a single one in a Boyne Cuty area


----------

